# Magnock Has "NATIONAL" And "WORLD" Champions.



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

ALSO MADE A BIG MISTAKE NOT INCLUDING:

Warran Buck - Magnock Staff Shooter
WORLD RECORD
FITA MASTERS DIVISION
INDOOR 25 METER - MARCH 15, 2003

Sorry Warren and GREAT JOB!!!! Pro1


Also all the naysayers in chat and on here can say what they want...And all the people that said Magnock would never win anything because it doesn't work can have their opinions too... But you people with the TITLES know the truth and how much Magnock has helped you and that is ALL THAT MATTERS to us..ANY sucess story that makes an Archer happy to be competing again makes our day......Pro1


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

So 

Your saying all thies shooters owe thier success to being competitive again to magnock, with out them they all would have lost ? WOW !! 

Ken


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

No that is not what I am saying but AS USUAL you are trying to start something..The people I am addressing KNOW what I am saying and that is what matters..... I will not take away from these peoples accomplishments by arguing with you and your followers.....Even though you are trying to by your comments here and in chat.....I just wonder what your motivation is??? jealousy or what???? If you have a problem with me email me or PM me....Don't belittle these people and their accomplishments in chat and on here because of a problem with me......Pro1


----------



## Derbytown (May 22, 2002)

My sincere congratulations to everyone on the magnock team. Fantastic job people, keep up the excellent shooting. Be safe.
Shoot Straight
Derbytown


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

pro1 you are the one trying to start something and you need to lay off. your making it look like an i told you so thing and it isn't. i shot magnock and i have been and am still letting people know how well they work even though i am now a member of the turbonock team. don't make it personal just be proud of your team members and their ability to use equipment to better themselves. as a matter of fact i still have my pro1 receiver and nocks in my took box and will always keep them there as i feel they are a great asset to shooters who want to shoot them. i would suggest you back off and read what you wrote and maybe apologize for your critical remark to the people who question you about your statement
just my thoughts on the situation don't drive them away, ask and invite them to try
rob k


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

RobK..... there will be NO appologies after what I read people saying about the above PEOPLE last night in chat.. JUST BECAUSE they shoot Magnock...There AGE, ACCOMPLISHMENTS and eveything else was attacked....Maybe kco300,Brad Rega,Stash,and xs24-7..Should appologize for their comments in chat last night about the above people and their accomplishments.... This thread was fine until chat last night started the trouble... NO one knew I was there....As I said if you have a problem with me email or PM me....Other than that don't read the thread if you don't like the title....If this thread would have been about Cam1/2 or ANYTHING else (irregardless) of how it was worded.. NO ONE would have said anything......Pro1


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

well last night i was dodging tornados so i wasn't on any chat and very seldom do. just for the reason you stated and you have to remember that some people not all can make things rough and they don;t understand change is good. i think where it all goes bad is that sometimes we feel so strong about what we shoot and when we say things people are on the defensive and will lash out not knowing that it takes more than something like the magnock or the turbo nokc to make a shooter but it does look good when people use the product and it does make the difference but you and i know change is hard for people to catch on to. take it with a grain of salt and just let your shooting do the talking. if they are kicking butt people will catch on but i still think you got a bit ticked over some people and theur ignorance. just let it go man and be proud your shooting a grat product and enjoy the success of the magnock team
rob k
hell man i get hammered every time i hook up a turbo nock until i ping an arrow then they look in amazement at the consistancy of my shooting. the way i see it is if they don;t want to change to a good proven product is okay with me and when they make stupid remarks just let your shooting do the talking i have gotten to ignore people who won;t open their minds to change as i do love to tinker. and can i ask a favor you don;t have to yell i got my hearing aids on okay lol
lol
take care


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

When were you in chat last night Pro1? I didnt see you there. As far as I know this is an open forum. I dont remember talking all that much about Magnocks last night, aside from a passing comment.
In all honesty, I really dont have a big issue with the product(magnocks)
My issue is with the way they are being presented on this forum. You can post about the 2 people that won their classes at Redding using Magnocks, but if I was to post about the 43 others that won their classes with "pinch" nocks I would be chastised. It is fine that you like magnocks. It is fine that you promote them, that is part of your role on their staff. Bbut to saturate the world with this Hype is getting very old. As many people as it brings to Magnocks, it pushes an equal number away. 
I had sworn off getting involved in any further Magnock posts. I was not going to reply. But you mentioned my name in this post and questioned my integrity. Stash defended Magnocks in chat, so to call him to task on this makes me wonder if you were watching what was being said, or what you wanted to see. If you didnt like what was being said in our conversation, dont listen. If you had something to add, use your own name(or usual nickname) and bring it on, rather than hiding and whining about it later.


----------



## kco300 (Sep 10, 2002)

I would also like to invite you to bring it on, you are so pig headed on your product it is pissing alot of people off, It very well may be a great product but due to your conduct on this site no-one and I meen no-one in our province is likely to try them due to word of mouth about you and there other so called pro shooters attitudes, now lets take that and ask you to act like a proffesional like your name states you are and quit acting like a child that thinks everyone is out to get him.

Next time your in the chat go in as yourself and SEE WHAT the PEOPLE REALLY THINK about your product we all know what they think of you already..............Physco!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

Xs,Kco..There you go again with your language because that is the only way you can try and communicate... I went in last night to just read.. that is why I didn't use my name...Didn't post once... I witnessed EVERYTHING that was said about this thread and the people I congratulated in it.... and it was rediculous what was said about peoples AGE,Shooting,Class entered in..... As I said I don't care if you don't like me but don't take it out on ANYONE else..... And either in person or via email or PM.. You can "Bring it on" I will be waiting....Pro1


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

check your PM

No offense to ANY of the magnock shooters. I congratulate you on your accomplishments and keep up the good work! My comment had nothing to do with you shooters or Pat personally. What I was trying to get across Is I would like to see a winner in a more competitive division (pro) for me to consider taking the time needed to try the magnocks out. It takes alot of time to test something as important to your shot as a magnock may be. I just need something bigger for me to take that time to do so. Sorry if I may have offended you guys (and girls). Hope you understand.


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

1,


I personally dont have any agenda against magnocks people can use them if the choose or turbos or what ever thats thier choice 
i have stated in the past the reasons why i dont use them,
this is not the issue i was refering to on my original post I just dont feel like you in your comment were being that respectfull to the actual shooting ability of your shooting staff that shot good and had an accomplishment that happend to be useing magnocks in thier equeptment selection, ( congrats to all of them, GREAT SHOOTING ! ) magnocks are not a shooting aide Ie back tension releas, they are not majic and make poorly shot arrows go in the X as stated in the chat by YOU ! wich i also took issue with,
I have said in the past i belive magnocks are greatly improved from the original version but i choose not to use them from various reasons, I belive magnockman and all of his shooting staff will improve the current receiver version wich i may consider in the future.

Ken


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Thank You!!!!*

Good Job Brad and I appreciate your response and PM and I hope my PM to you is taken as I meant it.. A too the point justification of my actions on this thread......Pro1

Ken.. As I said before I NEVER said they were magic..What I said is that "They give me a more forgiving setup which allows a poorly shot arrow to still catch the line" That is EXACTLY what I said..Anyway as I have said....If you don't like the product FINE,, If you don't like me FINE.. But DON'T bash people because of their AGE, SHOOTING STYLE, OR CLASS or JUST BECAUSE they use Magnock.. I will jump on it EVERYTIME...Pro1


Now my responses are done.. I am letting the thread read as it was intended... A BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO THE ABOVE SHOOTERS ACCOMPLISHMENTS.....and the fact that they just happen to use Magnocks.. Nuff said and there is no more to say....Pro1


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

1,

ONCE AGAIN I HAVE NEVER BASHED A MAGNOCK SHOOTER CAUSE OF AGE, CLASS SHOOTING STYLE, HANDICAPPED, COLOR, BALD, FAT, SKINNY,GOOD SHOT, BADD SHOT OR BY SMELL ,JUST BECAUSE THEY USE MAGNOCKS ! 
END OF DISCUSSION!\

p.s. next time ya come in the chat room use your own name that is the problem we are having is false identies and people baiting others into topics and arguments that they will not do it as thier own name.
Thank You
Ken


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Right on ken! pro 1 I am sure anything said in there would have been said to your face

Once again Congrats shooters! Wheither or not magnocks helped you get there, just your hard work and determination, or both I do not know. One thing for sure is that you are Damn good shooters to win those titles. How about getting on here and writing some testimonials to help prove that magnock is a good system? I myself do not know because I have never tried them and would like to hear some success stories.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

I don't have any info on what was said in the chat last night, but let me make the records straight on my own behalf. I shoot the same ranges the pros do and would like to shoot with the pros; however, I am unable to shoot more than a couple major shoots each year and frankly can't afford the entry fees to shoot pro. Perhaps I should anyway. My scores always keep me well up in the senior pro division and would have qualified me in 3d place at the VA Pro-Am for the shootdown round. I also would have been well up in the Pro division itself, though not a money winner. I also shot the 2nd highest score in the NAFAC event behind one pro shooter. 

I am no longer competitive with the youngsters, but I am not far behind, nor are many of us old folks. I certainly wouldn't degrade our participation or accomplishments for we led the way to what exists today. It is also interesting to note that with all the technology available today, we old timers shot the very same scores as are being shot today with ancient equipment back in the 70s and 80s. It won't be too long until the youngsters today will be happy to shoot my current 545-550 scores at 63 years old or some of my friends scores that beat 98% of today's pro shooters.

The fact is, Magnocks alone may not make me shoot higher scores, but they certainly are a part of the equation. They are more consistent than the old pinch style nocks and my scores have definitely improved a little with them. If you shoot 556 field scores, you might not improve, but if you are trying to get better, there is a high probability Magnock will boost your chances significantly.


----------



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

I’ll try to say this a politely and delicately as possible.

This posting congratulating our Pro Staff shooters was discussed in length prior and how it should be presented. We hoped it would be taken in the same light as others manufacturers and team members congratulate each other. In the past when I was alone and used to post this same type of information on other archery boards I was told by the opponents it should be listed in the manufacturers area and show the proof and on and on. So this time Pat did it just the way it has been suggested. But unfortunately it’s still considered offensive by some and is seen as shoving it down their throats.

I’ve stopped in the chat room a time or two and decided not to stay because it becomes confusing by too many subjects and it gets so busy I can’t tell sometimes what someone is talking about or to whom. I’ve discovered its way too easy to blast away at anything or each other since there is no chance of positive identification or proof of what was said. It seems the only reprisal is more bantering and insulting at every given opportunity. Some people posting have agendas to hurt someone’s or something’s reputation knowing nothing can be done about it. Therefore I avoid it if at all possible unless invited to answer questions.

I have no doubt people are logging in the chat room using someone else’s name. I’ve personally received emails and personal messages from people basting me for some things “Magnockman” said about them in the chat room on a particular night and I was never there. The person(s) doing this is a coward and will pay in the end, sometime, somehow, somewhere, if not by me then from the highest authority—what goes around comes around. I honestly think this possibly could be the root of some of the problems here! 

I’ve personally met some of the largest opponents of the Magnock system and the subject has never arose for debate. That tells me everything negative written in forums is a bunch of bull because if it weren’t the person wouldn’t be wary to say the same things in person, face to face. 

I don’t think anyone would be chastised for posting congratulations to all the shooters that won in the other divisions using pinch nocks, unless it was phrased it is such a way the intentions were to discredit another product. Then I expect some repercussions by its supporters. I’ve seen plenty of postings shooters from the owners of the products they use for months and mostly good things were said. At every opportunity I try to congratulate people shooting well even if they use pinch nocks and no one gives me any problems? If someone does then maybe they have a problem with me personally, in that case it’s best nothing is said so the product can be separated from the individual.

If anything said here has taken as offensive to the archers in Manitoba Canada let it be known—No one involved with Magnock has any ill feelings towards you. Apparently by the posting from whom ever kco300 is--


kco300 said:


> *due to your conduct on this site no-one and I meen no-one in our province is likely to try them due to word of mouth about you and there other so called pro shooters attitudes, *


 --- he has elected himself as your spokesperson. All I ask is that you judge the product by how it performs for you and not by the people who represent, use, own or oppose it. 

Words are to often misinterpret without visual and vocal expressions.
Good day,
Chris


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Yes magnockman it is difficult to get the right meaning sometimes no matter how you say things online. It makes things very confusing and things like this happen. What the problem is people read things the wrong way and post without even asking if they way they read it is the way it was meant to be interpereted. It is not always possible to say things face to face because we all live so far apart and may never see eachother.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

#1) Its funny how Pro 1 initiated the personal critisism on this post of myself and others, yet when we returned the favour, he seemed to think it would be better if we answered as a PM. Somehow I dont think you have the right to play by different rules than the rest of us.

#2)If I didnt bring up this issue when we met Magnockman, it was out of courtesy. I dont go to tournaments to discuss issues such as these, and i would prefer that these issues be left to the discussion boards such as this, or somewhere away for the tournament field. I go to shoot, compete, not debate. A courtesy that the members of your staff should learn.

#3)I beleive that all archers have the right to set their own goals. If you are satisfied with your performance and proud of your acheievment, good on you. I have won numerous National Titles, set many records. But, do I beleive that I can compare these records in the same breath as those held by the like of Dave Cousins, Butch Johnson, etc. Heck(  ) no. I think it is an insult to those who aspired and worked hard enough to achieve those outstanding scores to compare my mediocrity with them. You have heard of the Big fish in the small pond, well, my records, and those held by many people are prime examples of that. 

#4) I have not used any obscene/offensive words on this thread or on this board. If you want to argue with me Pro1, you have that right, as I have to respond. But you do not have the right to make false claims as to the appropriatness of my language.


----------



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

QUOTE]_Originally posted by Xs24-7 _
* I have won numerous National Titles, set many records. But, do I beleive that I can compare these records in the same breath as those held by the like of Dave Cousins, Butch Johnson, etc. Heck(  ) no. I think it is an insult to those who aspired and worked hard enough to achieve those outstanding scores to compare my mediocrity with them. You have heard of the Big fish in the small pond, well, my records, and those held by many people are prime examples of that. *[/QUOTE] 

I don't see anyone comparing Dave Cousin's or Butch Johnson's records here. It may be years before someone passes their achievements (if ever) but until then everyone that wins an event or sets a record should be recognized. If we didn’t recognize anyone unless their records surpassed the Big fish then it would be an awful quiet place. All I see are congratulations to shooters that competed against others in their division, and another person (Pro1) standing his ground for what he believes in. Some are records, some aren't but the records they did set or wins they placed are not mediocre to them, their families, coaches, or sponsors.

If you think your records and wins are an insult to be mentioned in comparison to the Big fish then that’s your business. But to say "those held by many people are prime examples of that" is a little much. 



Xs24-7 said:


> * I go to shoot, compete, not debate. A courtesy that the members of your staff should learn. *


Gary Funnel introduced you Mel Clarke because he wanted you to meet the girl face-to-face you said something about. It wasn’t a debate but an introduction. A better response in your behalf is a courtesy that perhaps you should learn?


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I wouldnt call Mr. Funnells introductin civilized in any context of the word. He came up to me and said" You Ed Wilson?" I repsonded "Yes" He stated " This is Mel Clarke, the one whos world records you said dont count!!" I responded by saying that he was misinterpretted my posts and that was not what I said and I walked away. I wouldnt call what he did an introduction, more like an inflamatory accusation with intent to cause conflict that I wanted no part of.


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

ANYONE who sets a record is not mediocre, they are a damn good shooter. JMHO.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Boy, this one is good for a laugh     . Good shooting to the likes of you all. 
Dylan


----------



## elkfever (Jul 10, 2002)

I have a PM from Magnock degrading my own shooting ability.My results from shooting Magnocks were on the negative side.Apparantly they were work for some people so maybe they are not the gimmick I originally thought they were.I still do not believe they are miracle product as some strong supporters make them out to be. If you try to sell a product on a public style message board be prepared for negative feedback of your product.Publically or privately insulting people because your product doesnt work for them is tasteless and in the end will turn more customers away in the long run.In ending congrads to the staff shooters that are using magnocks.


----------



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

elkfever,
The application of the Magnock system has much to do with the ability of the archer to tune, adjust and maintain their own bow. I suppose questioning your experience and making suggestions how to make the system work better on your bow could be construed as degrading your ability. I still don’t know your ability, only you and the people here that know you, do. I was told a very good and well known archer with ability and knowledge of bows removed the system from your bow, made some needed adjustments and gave you some shooting pointers. You saw an instant improvement and that’s expected if things weren’t working right in the first place.
To degrade your ability was not my intentions. If perhaps it was something else I said then be assured it was from other negative postings you’ve left on this forum or from your PM’s to me. If everything is put into context then the whole truth comes out what and why certain things are said.

Often I turn down a potential customer when I discover they have no experience and ask them to use conventional nocks and learn about their bow so they can tell the difference when they try our system. If you fit into that category and had I knew it I would have done the same for you.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Y'uns all ain't seen much of me on this here thread - as in no posts until this un.

I read thru, and realized that there seems to be a trend in this sport that the ONLY records that count in people's minds are the Dave Cousins, Dee Wildes, Reo Wildes, etc, and on and on.

In other words, other WORLD RECORDS don't mean squat, regardless of the division?? What fantasy world do you people live in anyways? There isn't a single division out there that is NOT competitive within that division.

Any of you tried to shoot BAREBOW? How many of you have even had your fingers on the bowstring and shot 300 NFAA indoor rounds that way? C'mon. How many of you have even shot competitively with a recurve bow? How many of you have shot out of a wheelchair? So where do you get off running it down from a records standpoint?

A WORLD RECORD is a world record and for nearly ALL of you out there, nearly all of you don't hold one. Nor a NATIONAL record, or a STATE record.

If you think for one minute that Bowhunter Freestyle isn't competitive? Try it and you'll learn the same lesson in that division that you've seemingly not learned in your current division. It ain't easy folks.

I, too, take offense to anyone that only counts the PRO records to mean anything. That is positive baloney and is crass, rude, and immature.

I've been to near the top of this game, and in a slump for several years that most people would have just up and quit over. To see the light in a person's eyes when they shoot a personal best, or set a state or national record in their division is worth all the time I've spent in the game.

A personal best is a RECORD, and it isn't to be scoffed at, and like RSW so accurately stated, if magnocks are part of that equation, then so be it.

People think that the Seniors divisions aren't competitive - - if you've been around this game any time at all, you will see the names of the people that WERE the TOP PROS only a few years back. 

Like RSW correctly states, the SCORES overall are NOT that much better than they were years ago with what you folks call antiquated equipment. There were no computerized site marks, people shot them in. There were no cut charts or clinometers, people learned how to shoot field archery. Terry Ragsdale's first ever 560 in a National tournament came with a SLOW bow (I think 224 fps), and PENCILED IN sight marks, and was shot on a tough course without the use of computerized aids.

Yes the top end scores are up some (otherwise NEW records wouldn't be shot, duh!), but I'd just about bet that the average scores of today match or might even be LOWER than what they were a few years back -but I sure ain't taking the time to go thru those thousands of scores to find out.

Kirk Ethridge shot 120X's years ago with OLD equipment, and still today, 120X's are needed to win the National indoor. No changes. Several people with 120? so what?

Does that mean that if a Senior was to shoot 120X that it doesn't compete with the Pro? Or if a SENIOR wins Redding, it isn't competitive?

Shoot your personal best and then have someone run it down and see how you would feel? Set 6 WORLD RECORDS in one weekend, and then someone comes out openly and degrades it and see how you feel.

Put the shoe on the other foot when it comes to YOU in that position and then write your smack about the records not counting or summing up to that magic PRO level. People are too self-centered and egotistical these days to realize that the world doesn't start and stop to let them off and on.

field14


----------



## bern1 (Jun 5, 2002)

FIELD 14
well said,i could'nt agree more with what you said.my congratulations go to all the people mentioned by PRO 1,for a job well done.one thing though i hope they don't have to wait till next year for more success.we've got the whole outdoor season ahead of us.


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

ok

Im still trying to figure out how I slamed or degraded or critisized the accomplishment of any of the above shooters by my commrnt on the way mr.1 posted, that thier accomplishments and the ability to be competing again could possibliby be due to magnocks
and not the tru ability to the archer, 
or the way any of the others that have been personally attacked in thies threads by Mr 1
weather this was the original intent to comment in the sarcastic manner he did to thoes shooters or just blast all of the people in the chat room or the message boards that have tried and no longer use magnocks, or thoes who have not and question some of the AT TIMES out landish claims of Mr 1, and magnockman
seems your whole bunch at magnock has a long history of lashing out attacking and trying to twist the arguement to being personal attacks against your own shooters and not as to the question of your own comments or the product in general.
its funny how you can BLAST all of the people that use the chat room as being anti magnock when that is not the case.
the views expressed by myself or any other single individual does not meen that is the expressed view and opinion of all that use the chat room.
Ken


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

I am confused, I have seen nowhere where these shooters were personally attacked. Field 14, if you are reguarding my post, sorry if you took it the wrong way. I thought pro 1 meant something else by this post. I did not mean for it to sound only pro records count. what I mean to say is that I would like to see proof that moagnock shooters can shoot the SCORES I need to shoot to win my division in SPOT shooting. If there was a record from magnocks from a 100 year old man who shot a 300 59X compound unlimited you are damn sure I will try out the magnocks. What I meant by competitive was PRO division scores, sorry I used the wrong word. DaveC, Wilde Bunch records are NOT the only ones that count. They just shoot the most popular division that people shoot on these boards and people are amazed how PERFECT they can shoot and want to be just as good as them and look up to them. There is in no way anyone thinking of a record holder any less because it is not a pro division record. I don't know what you are reading, maybe i missed something somewhere. There was in no way any of the above shooters attacked personally for thier accomplishments or whatever. This was about pro1 and magnock, not about the shooters so everyone please leave them alone. pro1 is makig thinks MUCH bigger and worse than they were


----------



## elkfever (Jul 10, 2002)

From magnock : The application of the Magnock system has much to do with the ability of the archer to tune, adjust and maintain their own bow. I suppose questioning your experience and making suggestions how to make the system work better on your bow could be construed as degrading your ability. I still don’t know your ability, only you and the people here that know you, do. I was told a very good and well known archer with ability and knowledge of bows removed the system from your bow, made some needed adjustments and gave you some shooting pointers. You saw an instant improvement and that’s expected if things weren’t working right in the first place.

Slick,but you still dont have the facts.No one removed the system from my bow or tuned it other than me.


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*Is this about me?*

KEN-813 

"ONCE AGAIN I HAVE NEVER BASHED A MAGNOCK SHOOTER CAUSE OF AGE, CLASS SHOOTING STYLE, HANDICAPPED, COLOR, BALD, FAT, SKINNY,GOOD SHOT, BADD SHOT OR BY SMELL ,JUST BECAUSE THEY USE MAGNOCKS ! "

I am guilty! I am a little on the bald, fat, old side and some times a little smelly.  KEN-813 I am not offended by your or anyone’s response to this post. We are all different and have a right to our opinion. Maybe I should have posted this myself. I have been around for a long time as most of you know, and after an 8 year layoff have come back to shooting. I was so happy to learn on my return that there was a senior division so I could compete with my peers. In may of this year I shot in a tournament that was the NFAA Marked 3-D National Championships. I was fortunate enough to win my very first National Championship. In a word, I am extremely proud of myself. Conceited? I suppose! I have actually been bragging about it. It was a very important win for me. I became a Master Senior in November of last year and have been excited to compete in that division. Since then I have won the Oregon State Indoor also setting a new State record for us old fogeys.  I respect and am in awe at the scores shot by the Pros of today. I used to be one! When one reaches the age of 65 we have much respect for the young folks and if we can compete at our level and gain even a little recognition we are happy campers. There was this guy named Dean Pridgen, ever heard of him? He won the NFAA National Field last year. He also has won many National Championships in his archery career. I suspect he will be a winner until the day he dies. What I am getting at is archery has made a place for us Oldpros to compete and we are thankful for that as it keeps us from becoming discouraged and quitting this wonderful sport. It is all about recognition!

As far as the Magnock is concerned, there is no doubt in my mind that they contribute to my success. Especially at Redding! That was the worst rainstorm I have shot in since about 1958. I did not have to worry about my serving getting soft because of the rain, or any other string nock related variations that could be caused by the rain. My arrows grouped well throughout the entire tournament. I have had occasions in the past where a small amount of rain caused major problems in my grouping.

Nuff said! 

 I AM THE 2003 NFAA NATIONAL MARKED 3-D CHAMPION! Ha Ha!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Well said field14*

Its always good to reconize shooters for there acomplishments no matter how small or just local league shoots. Competing is still competing.


----------



## Festus (Jan 4, 2003)

*Field14*

Great post, some people think that if it isnt won in the Pro class that it is of lesser value.........I have 2 outdoor 3D world championships that mean as much to me as anyones......Jim


----------



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

*Great job!*

Congratulations Jim, 

Whether setting world records or winning small local events is something to be proud of and makes good fireside stories for the kids.

Keep it up!

Chris


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*????*

Sounds to me like a bunch of you miss Bowtie greasing up his keyboard!!!!!!!!


Can't we just play nice????



J.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*nock*

tttt


----------

